# Et 2000 pour Gil, 2000...



## Agnès E.

Le forum français
Ne serait rien sans ton humour,
ton érudition et tes recherches fructueuses.
Alors, comme tu le sais
Le moment est venu ; c'est le jour
Où tu devras... mais non, pas rencontrer la Faucheuse !
Mais passer sous les fourches caudines
Et subir (en sourdine !) :

Toutes nos ficelles de caleçon !*​ 




*Merci Jabote !


----------



## Benjy

thanks for making the french forum that little more entertaining  


ben


----------



## Whodunit

*    !!!Merci, Gil, pour toute ton aide dans le forum français!!!     *​


----------



## elroy

*Félicitations!  ​ *


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil, j'admire tes traductions sérieuses... mais j'apprécie particulièrement tes autres trouvailles, souvent savoureuses, et ton humour pince-sans-rire.
Félicitations !


----------



## Lancel0t

Though I don't know how to speak French, I would still like to extend my greetings and congratulations to you Gil. Thank you.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! You have a knack for finding just the right word.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*    DEUX MILLE FELICITATIONS, GIL! ​ *


----------



## te gato

Congratulations on 2000...Gil..
wishing you many more...

tg


----------



## timpeac

Félicitations, Gil. Merci pour tout ce que tu apportes aux forums.


----------



## Sev

Bravo Gil, merci d'apporter à la fois des traductions pertinentes et des idées parfois loufoques et lumineuses


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations Gil. Tu n'es pas encore à 3000 mais ça s'en vient*.

* c'était juste pour le plaisir d'utiliser une expression que je connais depuis peu. (depuis que je sais ce que c'est qu'un VR, en fait).


----------



## charlie2

Thank you very much for what you have taught me and most important of all for bearing with me (which I assume you have  ).
Thanks again.


----------

